# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedadas mágicas en Madrid

## Gonzalo Orellana

Sólo por copiar y fastidiar a los de Barcelona, propongo el tema de quedar 1 vez al mes. La última quedada fue a principios de Marzo, asi que ahora en Abril toca montar otra. 

Día: Sábado 28
Hora: 17:00
Lugar: El café Van Gogh ese estaba mu chulo

¿Quién se apunta?

----------


## ranijo

Yo, en principio, me apunto.

----------


## Dow

teneis que coger los mejores días para hacer estas cosas? el street magic en vacaciones... y esta quedada... en pleno viñarock! bueno... si no voy al viña, me pasaré...

----------


## Ayy

Dow... todo sea porque tu no vengas.... 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Arjj, yo llego a madrid el 29!!! casiii  :117:  el 28 no encontré hotel, pero igualmente voy por curro y ni la hora me hubiera ido bien. Jo, yo que queria conocer la fauna y flora de Madrid

(ah, estaré en IFEMA, como expositor en la feria de la Almoneda, aunque más bien voy como burro de carga  :Wink1:  )

Y aprovecho esta incursión en los madriles pa hacer propaganda de la KDD de Barcelona xD a ver si se apunta más gente hombre!!!

Suerte y que os lo paseis muy bien. Queremos fotos!!!

----------


## Shinoda

Cada vez los grupos que van al Viña son peores, creo que fue en el último cuando estuvo bebe, dime que tiene que ver esa con el rock...Otro detalle es que Mago de Oz son cada vez más comerciales, Dover se está echando a perder y el cantante de Sugarless(tremendo ex-grupo) se dedica a cantar " Pá mi mulata"...
 :(

----------


## Rafa505

En el café ese dan unos palos..., pero bueno, de momento me apunto.  :Wink:

----------


## Mr Poza

¿Como? ¿Pero no quedais por lo menos una vez a la semana?

----------


## letang

Si casi que quedo yo más con esta gente en Madrid que vosotros que vivís ahí! jejeje   :Wink:  

Eso pasa por organizar las cosas con antelación. Las cosas hay que organizarlas en último momento o de improviso.

Oye, que estamos dos o tres por aquí, quién se viene? y empezar a mandar mensajitos SMS.

Para plan improvisado el viaje a Castellón. De repente PIM PAM, aparecimos, nos cuadró un apartamento increíble y una noche entretenida. Si lo hubiéramos planeado seguro que no saldría tan bien   :Wink:  .

(Y qué buena estaba Fany  :Wink1:  )

----------


## Mr.Mind

> teneis que coger los mejores días para hacer estas cosas? el street magic en vacaciones... y esta quedada... en pleno viñarock! bueno... si no voy al viña, me pasaré...


Estoy con dow, yo ese finde toy en el viñarock... Por cierto shinoda, no es por faltar a tu estilo musical, pero el de este año es un cartelón...no se por que sacas lo de dover que no va al viña ni nada...

----------


## Shinoda

Fue un lapsus 8)

Edito: Acabo de ver el cartel del Viña , pues si que es un cartelón, van Reincidentes,warcry, ¡si señor!

----------


## Rafa505

Aparte de cambiar la fecha, que ya que Gonzalo Orellana (Mr.) es el encargado/responsable lo solucionará, propongo (si la cosa sale) cambiar de sitio por un sitio más de la zona más del centro (recoletos, nuevos ministerios, chamartin o atocha) a las que se puede llegar más fácilmente en Cercanías y luego ya moverse en metro, opino yo vamos.

----------


## Dow

me quedé sin torrevieja, ya hora me quedo sin Viñarock, que alguien me haga desaparecer!

tendré que ir a la quedada que hagais xD

----------


## Ulerte

Por cierto, me acabo de registrar, me interesaría apuntarme a la quedada aquí en Madrid, me imagino que es abierta para magos.

Me parece buena idea quedar en sitio neutro y fácil de llegar en cercanía/metro, por ejemplo Atocha o Nuev. Ministerios.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Siempre es buena noticia que venga gente nueva en el foro.

----------


## Felipe

Conforme se vaya acercando la fecha ya os diré si puedo ir o no. La familia manda.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Al final quedamos en la salida de Moncloa (como la otra vez) o en otro sitio?

----------


## Rafa505

Mejor en "El laberinto" (Alonso Martínez), por lo menos por mi parte.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Al final se queda o no se queda?, si se queda, ¿donde quedamos?.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Si, en la salida de Alonso Martinez, en la salida que está más cerca de Laberinto (no sé como se llama, pero en la que nos reunimos la otra vez). De todas formas con ir con el móvil cargado es suficiente. Y a las 5 en punto allí, eh?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Quién viene?.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ayy
Dow
Rafa505
Felipe (??)
Kalandraka
Ulerte
Ranijo
Yo
...

----------


## Ayy

Gonzalo.... yo voy :Confused:  jejeje ojala... si puedo me paso... pero contad con que no...  cosas de llgar tarde a casa.... xD

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ayyyyyy... habrá que darte un tirón de orejas xD. Mira que te he puesto el primero de la lista para que vengas y al final nada... Bueno, falta Felipe por confirmar y aún estais a tiempo de apuntaros (como si quereis pasaros por allí por sorpresa el sábado  :roll: )

----------


## Felipe

Confirmaré la víspera. De momento sí.

----------


## Ayy

ya que estamos aqui aviso.... actuacion totalmente gratuita el viernes dia 20 de abril.... este viernes vamos... en la casa de la juventud de las Rozas...  actua mi asociación... yo haré algo supongo.... espero que si alguien puede pasarse... se pase...  es a las 22:00
ahi teneis todos los datos!!

----------


## Rafa505

Bueno, pues parece que Ayy oficialmente va a venir, queda apuntado de nuevo en la lista, que me debe cosillas.

----------


## Ayy

no difames tioooo xD

----------


## kalandraka

Pues parece que yo tambien voy asi sin comerlo ni beberlo  :D 
Pero yo no le debo nada a nadie verdad?   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Ya que Letang dice que esto de quedar de improviso funciona y por si acaso alguien quisiera venir, mañana vamos también a "El Laberinto" después de ir a cierta tienda de sus alrededores. Hemos quedado a las 17:30 en Alonso Martínez.
Por cierto, "El Laberinto" está en la calle San Mateo.

----------


## Dow

en la calle san mateo, justo en frente de cierta tienda...


yo no sé si podré ir, asique si voy aviso, y si no voy, aviso también, para que  espereis mi ausencia

----------


## Rafa505

Bueno... pues al final he ido yo solo a la superquedada  :evil: me encontré con Dramagic y he echado la tarde en esa cierta tienda y no he comprado ningún tiraboca porque no había pasta (Gonzalo va por tí  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

No sabía si te llegaría el mensaje. Te llamé pero salía la señorita de Orange diciendo que no podía llamar. Asi que suponiendo que estabas en el metro te mandé el mensaje. No he podido avisar antes  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

jajajaja,yo hoy he tenido fiesta salvaje en mi facultad ....  :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

> jajajaja,yo hoy he tenido fiesta salvaje en mi facultad ....


Pues vienes el sábado 28 y ya está. :P

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Y así montamos otra fiesta

----------


## Felipe

...salvaje.

----------


## eidanyoson

... y ya está :D

----------


## Rafa505

> ... y ya está :D


Eidanyonson, ¿qué dices? ¿qué tú también vienes?, pues muchísimo mejor. :D

----------


## kalandraka

Ella pues a esas fiestas se invita. Se improvisa una quedada salveje y punto  :Wink1:

----------


## Cuasimago

Me parece genial la quedada... Me encantaría ir pero no puedo.
En esas fechas yo estaré por mi amada Galicia (Si algún gallego quiere que nos tomemos unas estrellas, unas chiquitas o unos percebes, que me mande mensaje o lo diga aqui)
Espero ansioso la proxima.., a la cual iré sin falta.

Para los que no "semus" de los madriles.., para los que hacemos la bucle con botijos, para los que tenemos jamones ibéricos por almohada... no estaría mal que nos dierais algunas indicaciones de como llegar. (la ultima vez que pregunté, llegué a Roma)

Una pena... Otra vez será. Me hubiese gustado ir.

Un saludo.. :twisted:

----------


## Rafa505

Metro Tribunal o Alonso Martínez, desde ahí vas a la calle Fuencarral y una perpendicular es la calle San Mateo, hay un colegio y una tienda de magia (entre otras cosas menos destacables), pues justo enfrente de la tienda de magia está "el Laberinto".

----------


## Cuasimago

Gracias Rafa..., eso ya es otra cosa. je je

----------


## mariio

lo de cierta tienda es publicidad subliminal?xD

----------


## ElGranDantón

Yo me apunto si es a partir del 28 que estoy en Madrid.

De todas maneras, donde sea la quedada... A ver si podeis decir un poco donde esta, como se llega y tal o la linea de metro, que si no algunos nos volvemos locos jeje.

Un saludo!

----------


## Marcos Abo.

Vivo en Madrid también, aunque no os conozco, entiendo que eso se soluciona yendo una vez, tengo la magia por mi sangre y tengo que compartir ya o exploto. 
Si os parece bien cuando sea estaré en el Laberinto. Salu2

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, espero que esto siga en pie. Entiendo que es en el Laberinto (cerca de cierta tienda en Alonso Martinez   :Smile1: , me falta por saber la hora ).

 Yo SI voy. 

 A ver quien se anima ahora sabiendo que voy yo, que no hay gü.....   :Oops:

----------


## gones

Yo a esta no podré,pero a la siguiente intentaré ir que ya tengo ganas.

Un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

Creo que ya podemos definir lo de la quedada:

Lugar: "El Laberinto". C/ San mateo nº 26

Hora: 17:00 (por lo menos yo voy a estar allí desde esa hora, el que venga de ahí en adelante ya sabe dónde estamos).

Fecha: Sábado 28 de Abril

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Veis? desde que he escrito que iba ya se a rajado uno (GONES  :P ).

 A ver cuantos más jejejejejejejejeje.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto, yo llevo la perilla de la foto para que se me reconozca...

----------


## Felipe

> Por cierto, yo llevo la perilla de la foto para que se me reconozca...


¡Ya sospechaba yo que era postiza! :D 

Yo no llevaré perilla para que también se me reconozca.  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

no vale, eidan nunca va a las quedadas, y para que no voy va....noooooo
que sepais que cuando termine los examenes (junio) organizare otra...iros preparando que tengo mono

----------


## Felipe

> no vale, eidan nunca va a las quedadas, y para que no voy va....noooooo
> que sepais que cuando termine los examenes (junio) organizare otra...iros preparando que tengo mono


Si no vienes es porque no quieres, porque no me vas a decir que el sábado por la tarde te vas a meter la empollada del siglo.  :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Ella, yo es que sabía que no ibas a ir, ya sabes que te tengo pánico, porque como sé que soy tu chico ideal no quiero que los demás vean como se te cae la babilla y esas cosas  :twisted: 












 (lástima, a ver si de verdad alguna vez coincidimos  :roll: )

----------


## ranijo

Pues lamentandolo mucho, yo no podré ir ésta vez (trabajo de los @#*·$"@#). 
Gonzalo, aún necesitas los botes?, es que he estado muy liado este tiempo atras (entre que han operado a mi padre y algo mas de trabajo que me ha entrado.....) Te prometo que te los tengo guardados, si los necesitas aun, dimelo y te los llevo cualquier dia de estos.

----------


## Dow

si Eidanyoson va, yo voy, decidido...

ranijo, si eso me das los votes a mí

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues sí, aún me hacen falta   :Lol:  Ya me los darás en la próxima.  Lo malo es que yo no podré ir a esta... Me voy de puente a Valencia y me quedo con las ganas de conocer a más gente

----------


## kalandraka

Pero seras "degenerao" gonzalus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yo que iba a ir contigo de la mano............. Entre so y que la perilla de edi me acongoja no se yo :-(

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues me ha pillao por sorpresa el viaje este. Me pierdo la quedada, llevar a Rafa a la sei, y un torneo de mus que hay aquí   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Y si haceis una lista de los que más o menos vamos?

 Es por tener una idea (y porque si vamos a ser dos y uno es Dow, para eso quedo con él en Torrejón ñiek, ñiek).

----------


## Rafa505

> Ayy
> Dow
> Rafa505
> Felipe (??)
> Kalandraka
> Ulerte
> Ranijo
> Yo
> ...


Hay gente que se ha "rajado" y gente que se ha apuntado, pero que vamos más gente aparte de tú y Dow.

----------


## zarkov

¿Qué te pasa Eidan, que te da vergüenza ir solito y ser el abuelete?   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya sabes Zarkov, mi amor, que de corazón no seré nunca el abuelete  :P 

 ¿Por cierto, ¿tú vas?

----------


## zarkov

Pues no. No estoy preparado todavía.

Es lo malo de haber ido a _tres quedadas y media_  como decía alguien un día, que te crees que has entrado en el mundo mágico y la realidad es que no.
De momento le daré al trabajo duro y cuando tenga algo que enseñar de verdad (con su charla y desarrollo y no en plan mudito dando pases), buscaré el contacto de aprendices como yo para compartir lo poco que se va aprendiendo.

Pero pasadlo bien y disfrutad   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Hombre, pero no es una competición, es por hablar un rato y tal, no para dar una conferencia ni nada de eso.

----------


## Marcos Abo.

Vaya, 
a mis amigos les ha dado por casarse este puente, sábado y lunes por la tarde.
Me quedo con las ganas, pero que no decaiga, habrá que repetir pronto...

----------


## Dow

zarkov, como que yo tengo mucho que enseñar, venga hombreeeeee

----------


## zarkov

Ahora en serio.

El puente es el puente y por mucho que os aprecie...   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Os vais a perder una grándisima sorpresa que me está prohibido desvelar. Y no es coña...

 (Vamos que el que vaya se volverá a casa con los ojos así  :shock:  y tranquilos, no es por algo que os vaya a ensañar yo, es aún mejor que eso...)

----------


## zarkov

Veamos...

1- La mulata de 1'80 que está de visita en tu casa.
2- Una docena de Raven's que vas a regalar a los que aparezcan.
3- 20 ejemplares de La Magia de Ascanio que vas a rifar.
4- Una visita inesperada y sorprendente.

¿Está la sorpresa en estas opciones?

----------


## kalandraka

Bueno chicos yo creo que es el momento de ir concretando un poco no?,y no me refiero a la mulata que saldra de la tarta con la que nos obsequiera eidanyoson  :Smile1:  
Yo tengo pensado ir y ya os aviso que ni mulata ni nada que enseñar en lo que se refiere a la magia, de lo otro...todo es negociable jejej.
A las 17 en que salida del metro?vamos a ir todos con unarosa roja entre los dientes?porque yo no conozco a nadie..... o a cosa esta en ir directamente  a El laberinto y gritar desde la puerta  ABRACADABRA!!!!!!!!!!! y el grupo que conteste  PATA DE CABRA!!!!!!!!! sois vosotros??
Bueno pues eso que algun dato no vendria mmal ok?

----------


## Rafa505

> Creo que ya podemos definir lo de la quedada:
> 
> Lugar: "El Laberinto". C/ San mateo nº 26
> 
> Hora: 17:00 (por lo menos yo voy a estar allí desde esa hora, el que venga de ahí en adelante ya sabe dónde estamos).
> 
> Fecha: Sábado 28 de Abril

----------


## Dow

eidanyoson por favor, no digas esas cosas...

----------


## eidanyoson

Zarkov, está entre las 4, así que el pobre Dow se va a quedar así:  :shock: 

 porque él (Dow) sí viene, no como otros, ¡rajaos, que sois una panda rajaos!  :twisted: 

 y no digo más que luego todo se sonsaca.



 Mode muted ON  :D

----------


## Ayy

voto por la numero 4 zarkov..... es lo p`rimero que he pensado yo...
eso es que van a venir blass y tamariz con eidan....
pero hasta ahi pueod leer...

----------


## Rafa505

Ayy, ¿vas venir?, es por llevar lo que te debo o no, y tú ya sabes lo que me debes, ¿no?.









PD: Uyyyyy, que yo también se ser misterioso Eidanyonson.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

estoy dejando el contrabando rafa....  pero si... tengo lo tuyo....
intentare ir..

----------


## Dow

que sea la 1, que sea la 1...

----------


## MagoJaume

Yo intentaré ir... aunque todo depende de cuando termine con la comunión que tengo a las 17.30h.
Eidanyoson no puedes desvelar alguna pista más :Confused:  que si te traes a Lance Burton, McBride, Ammar.... me llevo ayudante a la comunión para que recoja todo por mi jajaja.

----------


## mariio

holas
posiblemente iré
quedamos en la puerta de que metro?
que llevamos para identificarnos?
podriamos llevar todos una gorra de publicidad para reconocernos xD

----------


## Dow

mariio, no hagas más el lio, quedamos en el laberinto y punto, hombre ya!


yo por un momento pensé que la sorpresa de eidan era que se había afeitado... pero...





... que sea la 1 que sea la 1

----------


## kalandraka

Entonces al final como es la cosa?  Viene Tamariz con una mulata no??

----------


## Dow

pero con mulata no tiene un plus de 30€ más? vamos, 70 + 30... em...


eidan nos invitará a todos?  :shock:

----------


## kalandraka

eidan es el que entiende de mulatas,asique tendra que apechugar con la pasta no?

----------


## rafa cama

yo también iré casi seguro.

saludines

----------


## mariio

el laberinto es lo de enfrente de cierta tienda?

----------


## kalandraka

Exacto mariio

----------


## Dow

mariio, llevamos todo el post diciéndolo, estás en la parra!

----------


## Felipe

Yo también tengo una mulata para Eidan, pero la llevaré sólo con la condición de que me deje la suya un rato.

----------


## eidanyoson

Se lo preguntaré, Felipe  :D 

 (Calculo como salgo desde tan lejos, que estaré en el Laberinto -contando aparcamiento, pérdidas de rigor, etc, etc- entre las 18:00 y 18:45, no impacientarse).

 :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

no puedo ir... me ha salido una actuacion en uan comunion ahora a ultima hora... y no puedo pasarme....
lo siento... me quedo sin ver a las respectivas mulatas.....

----------


## Rafa505

Ayy cabrón.
¿Y yo?, yo cobarde.  :Oops:

----------


## Dow

cómo estaban las mulatas... mmm qué delanteras...

----------


## mariio

lo que mejor ha estado ha sido mi version de atravesar una moneda en la mesa pero bueno,las mulatas han estado mejor
lo bonito es irse sin pagar como he hecho yo xD
ya t dare el dinero dow
me paso esto:

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...f573fc68abb5e1

----------


## Felipe

Lo pasamos bien. Estuvo mejor cuando fuimos al sótano con las mulatas porque arriba había mucha gente. Aunque teníamos tres vecinitas en la mesa de al lado que hubieran merecido más atención.

Bueno, las mulatas no eran como nos habíamos imaginado:

Una tenía formas rectangulares y Eidan se encargó de desvirgarla en el sótano y Dow y yo pudimos tocarla un poco, pero Eidan enseguida la guardó para él solo.

La otra la trajo Eidan como había dicho. En realidad no era mulata, pero iba vestida de negro. La verdad es que nos hizo pasar una buena tarde con sus juegos.

Cuando Dow sacó las gomas y Pablo nos mostró cómo las usaba él, ya era tarde, a pesar de que nos dijo que ligaba mucho con ellas. No obstante, Eidan y Dow pusieron mucho interés por aprender nuevos movimientos. ¿Será para utilizarlas la próxima vez?

A la salida, ya cuando nos despedíamos, Pablo quiso hacer una puesta en práctica de sus enseñanzas a dos que parecían muy interesadas en la magia, pero le faltó rapidez.

Si puedo, esta noche os paso unas fotos.

----------


## mariio

otra parte buena fue cuando dow y yo nos pusimos la goma debajo de la mesa y luego pedimos otra más grande y empezamos a decir:
que diferencia,como se nota.
esto se deve a que algunas personas:como yo,necesitamos gomas de tamaño grande para no ahorcarnos,dow usaba pequeñas pero yo creo que lo de la grande de dow fue para disimular

----------


## Rafa505

Y el momento...
Mr. Poza: "¿Cuál es tu carta?"
 Dow:"El 5 de picas"
Sale el 6
Mr. Poza: "Por uno, por uno, ¡¡¡pero si frotamos así se transforma¡¡¡"
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mr Poza

La quedada muy chula, habia a mucha gente que no habia reconocido del foro, pero ahora mas o menos creo que ya os he ubicado.

Rafa hombre que lo del 5 y el 6 de picas era un fallo aparente para darle mas emoción  :roll: 

El sitio me gusto. Sobretodo porque una mesa con 10 magos no destaba de friky. A ver si la proxima vez alargamos un poco mas la quedada, eh.

En fin que un placer haberos conocido.

----------


## mariio

pero si la alargamos la hacemos mas pronto o quedamos a comer,conozco u buffet por 13 euros que tiene chino,japonés y parrilla luego nos podemos ir al laberinto,de todas formas si nos juntamos muchos a la comida nos cobran 7euros persona con barra libre y nos dejan un altillo pa hacer magia y eso
un saludo

----------


## Mr Poza

Macho, no me seas fricazo, alargarla es quedarnos hasta mas tarde. Juerga y esas cosas, aunque me apunto al bufet ese que dices.:P

----------


## letang

Joer que envidia.
A mi no me lleváis a esos sitios, esos buffets...
A mi me dáis bocatas hechos en la calle, desde luego...  :Wink1:

----------


## Dow

17 euros! no 7!!

mis gomas son pequeñitas porque mis armas mágicas también lo son...   :Oops:

----------


## kalandraka

Aqui el de las gomas grandes es eidan y quedo demostrado, el problema es que le sobra potencia y las rompe...............asique cuidadin..

A destacar que cuando le hagais magia a un mago no os olvideis de recordarle que cuando mire una carta la memorice, verdad Felipe?jejejejejje que luego pasa lo que pasa ajajaj

La verdad es queme lo pase muy bien, para la proxima tendre que hacer algo que no seaponer esta cara :shock:

----------


## Marcos Abo.

Leyendo los mensajes me pregunto si tanta goma de aquí para allá estoy entendiendo bien o se trata de ironía pura y dura
a ver si en la próxima me apunto, lo del buffet tiene buena pinta.

----------


## BusyMan

> Joer que envidia.
> A mi no me lleváis a esos sitios, esos buffets...
> A mi me dáis bocatas hechos en la calle, desde luego...



Te podrás quejar de como te cuidamos :P

¿Acaso no te invité a un buffet rico rico a ti y a tu novia cuando te ibas para Italia?
Te he hecho de chófer, de guía, de mecenas... el día que me lo cobre todo de golpe lo flipas :P

----------


## Felipe

Aquí os dejo una foto de los asistentes a la quedada. Falta Mario que se fue un poco antes.

----------


## Felipe

Y aquí otra, en este caso de Eidan en una pose muy fotogénica.

----------


## eidanyoson

Era el poder de la concentración... ¡ejem!


 En fin, después de esta quedada quedó demostrado que de mago tengo poco, pero como humorista no tengo precio.

 Tampoco tengo abuela, por si os lo preguntabais y tal...

 La verdad es que no estubo tan mal, aunque os costó a todos reaccionar al principio, supongo que más que por mis vaciles continuos en frío, por el "miedo escénico" ante Talman.

 Jo, Felipe, sé que lo hice aposta, pero menuda cara me has sacado   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## Felipe

> Jo, Felipe, sé que lo hice aposta, pero menuda cara me has sacado


Así la puedes utilizar para cuando te renueves el DNI.

PD. Si quieres la quito, pero creo que así ligarás más.

----------


## eidanyoson

No la quites, si así con un poco de suerte dejo de ligar, que mira, en la quedada y ya me ligué una de las mulatas y no sabe uno que hacer con tantas mujeres con la de problemas que da ya sólo una... :D 

 Y regracias  :o

----------


## Rafa505

La próxima vez que haya foto la hecho yo    :Smile1:

----------


## Felipe

> La próxima vez que haya foto la hecho yo


¿Qué pasa? ¿No te ha gustado cómo has salido? Está sin retocar. :D

----------


## Rafa505

Me pasa lo mismo que a ti, que a mi las fotos.... como que no, ¿o no dijiste eso Felipe?.
¿No hiciste un video de Eidan con las gomitas y el anillo? ¿o estuviste un rato buscando el perfil bueno?, te lo digo porque estuviste un rato apuntándole con la cámara antes de hecharle la foto.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Parece que os lo pasasteis bien.

P.D. Menos mal que no salgo yo en la foto, que si no la hubiese estropeado.

P.D.2: Talman, te tengo que preguntar una cosa en la sei.

----------


## BusyMan

El Talman rapado y el Rafa afeitado... las cosas que se pierde uno :P

----------


## rafa cama

> El Talman rapado y el Rafa afeitado... las cosas que se pierde uno :P


Hombre, que hace ya más de un año que no me dejo barba. Como mucho, de tres días. De hecho, en la foto de mi avatar también estoy afeitado.

¿Sigues por ahí de viaje?

Saludines.

----------


## letang

> el día que me lo cobre todo de golpe lo flipas :P


¿Te lo cobrarás en carnes?   :Lol:

----------


## Felipe

> ¿No hiciste un video de Eidan con las gomitas y el anillo? ¿o estuviste un rato buscando el perfil bueno?, te lo digo porque estuviste un rato apuntándole con la cámara antes de hecharle la foto.


No le hice video. Estuve buscándole el perfil bueno, pero como no lo encontraba (de donde no hay no se puede sacar) le hice un par de fotos y he subido la mejor, ¿o quizás es la peor?  :Wink:

----------


## mariio

entonces esperábais a que me fuera para hacer la foto no?pues a si que no pago la coca cola

----------


## Dow

qué tal otra quedada para ir al rastrillo mágico en la SEI?

----------


## Felipe

Si no me surge nada, sí había pensado darme una vuelta. Ya veremos.

----------


## Chema78

Hola a todos!!
La verdad es que lo pasamos bien aunque costo arrancarse eh!!

Ha sido un placer conoceros a ver si coincido en Madrid para la próxima!!

Saludos!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo también tenía pensado pasar al mercadillo

----------

